# Интернет о суициде > Этот форум >  Этот форум мёртв

## Кирилллл

Как и многие тут и я в том числе, совсем другим он был когда я пришёл сюда, совсем другим был и я. Все нормальные отсеялись остались самые долбанутые. Когда припрёт, я говорю сам себе что я давно мёртв, а мёртвые не занимаются сексом не любят. Друзей я так редко вижу, что когда появляюсь пугаю их как будто призрак. Появляюсь, а потом пропадаю в небытие. Мысли о том, что я мёртв меня успокаивают. Долбаное тело возможно если бы не было проблем со здоровьем, возможно была бы возможность. Так вообще похуй, сейчас тут писать все равно что говорить в пустоту.

----------


## Floki

*Кирилллл*, раньше трава была зеленее =) Мы сами выбираем менять что-то, оставаться или уходить. 



> сейчас тут писать все равно что говорить в пустоту.


 Может быть, но тем не менее ты написал =)

----------


## Кирилллл

> *Floki* раньше трава была зеленее =)


 дело ведь не в траве




> *Floki* Мы сами выбираем менять что-то, оставаться или уходить.


 да ладно чувак, мы сами творцы своего счастья, фигня всё это




> [B]Floki [/BМожет быть, но тем не менее ты написал =)


 написал потому что такое больше некуда писать, не путину же это писать, да ничего это не стоит .

----------


## Floki

> да ладно чувак, мы сами творцы своего счастья, фигня всё это


 Хех, а мне кажется самое обидное как раз, что это не фигня. Разные люди адаптируются, достигают, сами себе условия создают. Так что вообще-то хотелось бы сказать, что всё предшено, но такие люди теорию портят)





> написал потому что такое больше некуда писать, не путину же это писать, да ничего это не стоит


 Да, Путину наверное наиболее бесполезно писать))

----------


## Игорёк

Кирилл, привет. Сам факт того что ты написал сюда, говорит что тебе еще не все равно ) 
А вообще - все меняется, хотим мы того или нет. Просто мы еще относительно молоды для того чтобы прочувствовать это в полной мере.

----------


## Кирилллл

> Хех, а мне кажется самое обидное как раз, что это не фигня. Разные люди адаптируются, достигают, сами себе условия создают. Так что вообще-то хотелось бы сказать, что всё предшено, но такие люди теорию портят)


 Кто определил в каких условиях и за счёт чего разные люди адаптируются когда другие нет. Если так рассуждать то можно сказать, что большинство раковых больных просто не хотят выздороветь ведь кто то же выздоровел и доказал что можно. Получается что болезнь не смертная, так как эти кто выздоровел теорию опровергают, что болезнь смертная, а больные просто не хотели выздороветь. Может им просто повезло. Да они старались если бы не старались то ничего не вышло, но и другие старались.

Я ни в коем случае не утверждаю что надо всё бросить лечь на диван и всё, но для многих жизнь уже заранее написана, кроме того жизнь непредсказуема и никто тебе ничего не обещает как бы ты не старался. И относится к людям а он спился потому что слабохарктерный, он ноль потому что лентяй, тупой потому что мало думает.
я никаких теорий не выводил я просто поделился своим отношением к жизни, да и потом я просто устал, как герой из романа пролетая над кукушкиным гнездом, иногда оживаю, но как правило мёртв.

----------


## Кирилллл

> Кирилл, привет. Сам факт того что ты написал сюда, говорит что тебе еще не все равно ) 
> А вообще - все меняется, хотим мы того или нет. Просто мы еще относительно молоды для того чтобы прочувствовать это в полной мере.


 Привет)))

----------


## Кирилллл

> Да, Путину наверное наиболее бесполезно писать))


 ))))

----------


## Игорёк

> Кто определил в каких условиях и за счёт чего разные люди адаптируются когда другие нет. Если так рассуждать то можно сказать, что большинство раковых больных просто не хотят выздороветь ведь кто то же выздоровел и доказал что можно. Получается что болезнь не смертная, так как эти кто выздоровел теорию опровергают, что болезнь смертная, а больные просто не хотели выздороветь. Может им просто повезло. Да они старались если бы не старались то ничего не вышло, но и другие старались.
> 
> Я ни в коем случае не утверждаю что надо всё бросить лечь на диван и всё, но для многих жизнь уже заранее написана, кроме того жизнь непредсказуема и никто тебе ничего не обещает как бы ты не старался. И относится к людям а он спился потому что слабохарктерный, он ноль потому что лентяй, тупой потому что мало думает.
> я никаких теорий не выводил я просто поделился своим отношением к жизни, да и потом я просто устал, как герой из романа пролетая над кукушкиным гнездом, иногда оживаю, но как правило мёртв.


 Проще сказать что у всех изначально разные способности. Соответственно и путь достижения успеха разный.

----------


## Кирилллл

> Проще сказать что у всех изначально разные способности. Соответственно и путь достижения успеха разный.


 нет никакого пути. Грустно всё это. Плюс этого форума что тут единственное место где могут оценить пессимистчный настрой и взгляд на жизнь

----------


## Floki

> Кто определил в каких условиях и за счёт чего разные люди адаптируются когда другие нет. Если так рассуждать то можно сказать, что большинство раковых больных просто не хотят выздороветь ведь кто то же выздоровел и доказал что можно. Получается что болезнь не смертная, так как эти кто выздоровел теорию опровергают, что болезнь смертная, а больные просто не хотели выздороветь. Может им просто повезло. Да они старались если бы не старались то ничего не вышло, но и другие старались.


 Везение, старание, способности - всё имеет значение, но в том-то и дело, что вариаций и комбинаций много. Кто-то может адаптироваться за счет того, что банально поймёт что ему надо и уедет в хижину в горах, условно говоря. А кто-то будет жопу рвать и действительно чего-то добьётся. Если про тот же рак, то люди могут если не выздороветь, то просто резко ощутить вкус жизни и прожить её так, как никто из нас - куда поропиться, у нас-то жизнь длинная.




> Я ни в коем случае не утверждаю что надо всё бросить лечь на диван и всё, но для многих жизнь уже заранее написана, кроме того жизнь непредсказуема и никто тебе ничего не обещает как бы ты не старался. И относится к людям а он спился потому что слабохарктерный, он ноль потому что лентяй, тупой потому что мало думает.
> я никаких теорий не выводил я просто поделился своим отношением к жизни, да и потом я просто устал, как герой из романа пролетая над кукушкиным гнездом, иногда оживаю, но как правило мёртв.


 В том-то и дело, что всё слишком непредсказуемо от внезапного наследства до такой злости на жизнь, что человек сам не заметит как всё изменил. Лежа на диване уж действительно даже написанную судьбу не прожить =) Я думаю, главное всё-таки что-то делать, подепрессовать если нужно, а потом снова делать. Но, конечно это всё актуально для тех, у кого депрессия "здоровая" (в том смысле, что не обусловлена гормональными нарушениями и не требует медикаментозного лечения). 




> я никаких теорий не выводил я просто поделился своим отношением к жизни, да и потом я просто устал, как герой из романа пролетая над кукушкиным гнездом, иногда оживаю, но как правило мёртв.


 Я назвала это "теорией" скорее в шутливом контексте =)

----------


## Кирилллл

это похоже больше на бред, но я вообще подумываю создать что то типо новой религии, взглянуть на мир исходя из того что я мёртв, абстрагироваться от общепринятых общественных ценностей, от своего прошлого чтобы не чувствовать боль, вообще нивелировать у себя чувства сделать их атавизмом. Просто как машина выполнять программу отработать  помочь людям которые мне близки и которым я должен помочь. Не питать пустых надежд, не переживать, не идти по ложному пути, для меня ничего нет, всё равно нихрена не получится, принять действительность такой какая она есть. Мыслей по этому поводу было много, сейчас ничего вспомнить не могу, изложу их как нибудь потом.

Хотелось бы ещё раскрыть такое чувство, скорее даже не чувство, а стадный инстинкт как патриотизм. Потому что это самое мерзкое что пришло на смену религии в нашей стране.

----------


## Игорёк

Стадное чувство дает силу, индивидуальность разъединяет людей и делает их уязвимыми. Страна без патриотизма обречена на крах.

----------


## Dementiy

> ...патриотизм...


 Вот не надо.

Патриотизм, как бережное отношение к стране, - это очень достойное чувство.
И в моем понимании, патриот останется патриотом даже в случае иммиграции (отдавая дань уважения новой родине).

А то, что сейчас наблюдается в России, ("ура-патриотизм") не имеет с Патриотизмом ничего общего.
Все равно, как некоторые называют секс - любовью.
"Займемся любовью", - ну не маразм ли!?

Настоящего патриотизма в России практически нет.
Достаточно взглянуть на покупателей в магазине, которые воротят нос от российских продуктов или автовладельцев с гвардейской лентой в Мерседесе или BMW.

Лицемерие одно...

----------


## Floki

> это похоже больше на бред, но я вообще подумываю создать что то типо новой религии, взглянуть на мир исходя из того что я мёртв, абстрагироваться от общепринятых общественных ценностей, от своего прошлого чтобы не чувствовать боль, вообще нивелировать у себя чувства сделать их атавизмом. Просто как машина выполнять программу отработать  помочь людям которые мне близки и которым я должен помочь. Не питать пустых надежд, не переживать, не идти по ложному пути, для меня ничего нет, всё равно нихрена не получится, принять действительность такой какая она есть. Мыслей по этому поводу было много, сейчас ничего вспомнить не могу, изложу их как нибудь потом.


 Стать машиной без чувств, к сожалению, легко, но разве ж это жизнь? =( Насколько я помню даже в буддизме стремление к умироворению, а не к механизации. И это вообщем-то неплохой вариант.
А вот помогать близким как раз лучше исходя из своих чувств, и раз тебе хочется это делать, то делай сейчас, а как абстрагироваться уже в процессе помощи думай =)




> Хотелось бы ещё раскрыть такое чувство, скорее даже не чувство, а стадный инстинкт как патриотизм. Потому что это самое мерзкое что пришло на смену религии в нашей стране.


 А с патриотизмом всё плохо... Агрессивная коммерческая пропаганда.

----------


## Кирилллл

> Вот не надо.
> 
> Патриотизм, как бережное отношение к стране, - это очень достойное чувство.
> И в моем понимании, патриот останется патриотом даже в случае иммиграции (отдавая дань уважения новой родине).
> 
> А то, что сейчас наблюдается в России, ("ура-патриотизм") не имеет с Патриотизмом ничего общего.
> Все равно, как некоторые называют секс - любовью.
> "Займемся любовью", - ну не маразм ли!?
> 
> ...


 Одна из проблем патриотизма такая же как и с любовью это то что каждый по своему понимает что такое патриотизм, понимает так как ему удобно. Любой  оправдает свои садистские наклонности, чужое несчастье и тд и тп. С любовью это всегда оправдание своей измены. Может стоит просто отказаться от этих понятий вообще. Если мы ответсвенное цивиливизованное общество. Чем убийство человека который враг твоему государству, лучше убийства человека который отравил тебе жизнь, который принёс тебе боль или приносит. убийство второго это тоже защита. Мне кажется стоит уже давно избавиться вообще от такого слова как патриотизм и тогда все вещи станут называться своими именами убийцы убийцами, садисты садистами, может перестанет быть почётным быть убийцей и выбирать её как профессию. А лучше вообще сжечь всех чиновников полковников всю эту высшую военную мразь во главе с Володей не ради хорошего будущего а хотя бы ради мести и справедливости.

----------


## Кирилллл

> А с патриотизмом всё плохо... Агрессивная коммерческая пропаганда.


 Одно из истинных обличий этого понятия оборотня.

----------


## Кирилллл

> Стадное чувство дает силу, индивидуальность разъединяет людей и делает их уязвимыми. Страна без патриотизма обречена на крах.


 наша страна и с патриотизмом обречена на крах. да и я к счастью не мыслю глобально как кисель, я вижу как индивдуально оно приносит зло и ломает молодых амбициозных честных парней, оправдывает, впрочем зачем повторяться.

----------


## Игорёк

> наша страна и с патриотизмом обречена на крах. да и я к счастью не мыслю глобально как кисель, я вижу как индивдуально оно приносит зло и ломает молодых амбициозных честных парней, оправдывает, впрочем зачем повторяться.


 С патриотизмом не обречена. Например еслиб чиновники были патриотами, если в людях жили какие-то чувства, было бы меньше безобразия, лучше были бы отношения в обществе, в коллективах и т.д. Сомневаюсь что страна в кторой каждый за себя, где модно обманывать воровать и халтурить, может быть сильной и успешной.

----------


## Dementiy

> Чем убийство человека который враг твоему государству, лучше убийства человека который отравил тебе жизнь, который принёс тебе боль или приносит.


 Несправедливо отдавать почести участникам войны, забывая о тех, кто защищает страну от внутренних негодяев.
С этим я согласен.



> А лучше вообще сжечь всех чиновников полковников всю эту высшую военную мразь во главе с Володей не ради хорошего будущего а хотя бы ради мести и справедливости.


 Сколько раз за историю человечества звучал этот лозунг?
Сколько раз он воплощался в жизнь?
И что это изменило?

Прежде чем разрушать, нужно четко представлять себе, что на этом пепелище строить.

----------


## Игорёк

> Сидят  чё-то, спорят...  вы хоть  ружьишко  в  руки  возьмите, да  постреляйте маленько.  Ё-маё, ну  должен же быть прогресс  у человека, ну когда-то же надоедает  базарить  и хочется к действиям.  А эти  уже  который год...
> 
> Хочу трахнуться  с Ламером  и отправиться  с ним  чистить ульи  в монастырь.


 Всё думаешь о ламере ? а как же тот Новосибирский человек, не зацепил ? )

----------


## Кирилллл

Арлен котофей адиль. Пошли срать одной скучно

Хочу трахнуться с Ламером и отправиться с ним чистить ульи в монастырь.


без коментариев, что тут ещё можно сказать, люди сами за себя всё говорят.

----------


## ноль

> а как же тот Новосибирский человек, не зацепил ? )


 Зацепил. Они ходят за ручку.

----------


## Ранний

Форум не совсем мертв. По крайней мере, я пока тут.  :Smile:  Значит, хоть одной живой душе он нужен, и это уже неплохо.

----------


## Revsh

И все-таки этот форум почти мертв, в чем многие из нас смогли убедиться в эти дни...

Да, рыба гниет с головы, а форум - с ... )))

----------


## Mai7

> И все-таки этот форум почти мертв, в чем многие из нас смогли убедиться в эти дни...
> 
> Да, рыба гниет с головы, а форум - с ... )))


 давай оживлять тогда)

----------


## NEET

"Рекорд одновременного пребывания 404, это было вчера в 03:14."

----------


## Aare

А уж не о моральном ли облике нашего коллектива сейчас Рэвш?)) Потому что активность вполне себе

----------


## Revsh

> "Рекорд одновременного пребывания 404, это было вчера в 03:14."


 Форум *404*? Однако, все еще хуже, чем я думал )

----------


## Игорёк

Странно.. В такое сложное для форумов время, еще и рекорды... Что-то тут не то.

----------


## Revsh

Ну так же всегда и бывает. Например, на фондовых биржах, перед тем как какой-либо финансовый пузырь лопается, он же сначала максимально должен надуться )

----------


## Aare

В дневниках большая активность. Там вот даже страсти кипят вокруг патрона с Nidiah, да и не только)

----------


## Mai7

> В дневниках большая активность. Там вот даже страсти кипят вокруг патрона с Nidiah, да и не только)


 
Aare :d не надо щас про это.

----------


## microbe

Форум не мёртв по сравнению с другими.

----------


## Freezer2007

Все познается в сранении.
По сравнению с другими - не знаю.
По сравнению с собой в 2007 году - мертв.
По сравнению с собой в 2012 году - мертв.

----------


## tempo

Наверное, активность падает в связи с запретом на публмкацию методов су.
Очень уж тема была интересна, хотя бы в теории.

А зря запретили... кто хочет - тот найдёт, а вот потрепаться о том, чего и колется, и хочется, теперь низзя.

----------


## Freezer2007

Самое смешное что именно способы оказывали самое большое антисуицидальное действие.
Зная насколько велика вероятность остаться инвалидом на шее близких при наиболее доступных способах. Или о труднодоступности реально эффективных способов. Или о извращенной жестокости эффективных и доступных способов.

----------


## Человек из будущего

Форум не умирай ! )) Народу много заходит, но никто ничего не пишет...
Ты.. да тЫ, если ты читаешь это сообщение и у тебя куча боли и мыслей, в общем пиши, я тебя услышу и отвечу))

----------


## Тальчик

Ну... Я например тут.
Так как уже несколько месяцев лезут в голову мысли о суициде на ежедневной основе. Писать об этом не вижу смысла, так как это не помогает. Если бы тут были ты какие-то интересные обсуждения, я бы почувствовала.

----------


## Тальчик

И сидят тут в основном не зареганные пользователи а случайные похожие, видимо в поисках способов в основном

----------


## Человек из будущего

Здравствуй! А какие темы тебе интересны?

----------


## Человек из будущего

сейчас ознакомлюсь с твоими раннее созданными темами

----------


## microbe

> И сидят тут в основном не зареганные пользователи а случайные похожие


 Дык, я на этом форуме с 2010-года, только через 2-года зарегистрировался в 2012-году.

----------


## tempo

Микроб, так ты долгожитель )

----------


## microbe

*tempo*, не!!! я не долгожитель, вот *Римма, Freezer2007, Гражданин* долгожители.

----------


## tempo

су как хобби ))

а почему бы и нет, всё лучше, чем иные другие.

----------


## microbe

> су как хобби ))


 Уже самому так кажется.

----------


## tempo

Микробий, су можно превратить также в домашнюю зверушку, которая по ночам приходит греться к тебе под бок )
Или использовать для ясного осознания того факта, что смерть - есть. А значит, есть и жизнь.

----------


## microbe

*tempo*, хорошо философствуешь.

----------


## microbe

Сейчас согласен что форум по маленько умирает, превращается в инертное существо на подобие palata6.

----------


## microbe

Ну можно сказать форум жив для гостей, смотрю частенько много захаживает гостей почитать форум.

----------


## microbe

Форум не мёртв, ибо функционирует пока...

----------


## jeri

Тогда это кома

----------


## microbe

Кома - это можно сказать энергосберегающий режим мозга, то есть лимбическая система принимает решение при возникновении повреждений организма не расстраиваться на энергию для сознания, а сосредоточиться на выживание организма.

----------


## Unity

Может быть, молчание на этих страницах - всё же благой признак?
Всё меньше ужасных историй, всё меньше ищущих саморазрушения - и не из-за Роскомнадзора, а, возможно, потому, что в умах людей - всё больше осознанности?
Хронические рецидивисты-самоубийцы - эволюционируют, прекращают сами себя угнетать, сами себя поедать, сами себя разрушать - и переключаются на что-то иное. Новых всё меньше. 
Может быть, более спокойные стали времена?
Больше света в людях?
Менее (само)жестокости?..

----------


## 4ёрный

Да...
Затишье перед бурей.

----------


## Игорёк

> Может быть, молчание на этих страницах - всё же благой признак?
> Всё меньше ужасных историй, всё меньше ищущих саморазрушения - и не из-за Роскомнадзора, а, возможно, потому, что в умах людей - всё больше осознанности?
> Хронические рецидивисты-самоубийцы - эволюционируют, прекращают сами себя угнетать, сами себя поедать, сами себя разрушать - и переключаются на что-то иное. Новых всё меньше. 
> Может быть, более спокойные стали времена?
> Больше света в людях?
> Менее (само)жестокости?..


 Сомневаюсь. Просто разрослись ватсапы инстаграмы и им подобные.. Человечество продолжает тенденцию к вымиранию. Но это уже только статистика покажет.

----------


## Unity

Уже много лет мониторю Мировую Сеть — и ничего более серьёзного/глубокого по тематике саморазрушения, нежель данный Форум, мне не доводилось видеть.
Куда, если не Сюда выбросит жизненным Гольфстримом всех, переживших «кораблекрушение» внутри собственной души?
И, раз Сюда не приходят, значит, можно сделать вывод: поколенья Новые — куда лучше и умнее нас, динозавров с годом выпуска в области где-то 30 лет назад… 
Да и в новостях – падает статистика. 
Кто-то себя режет, кто-то себя загоняет в угол траурным мышлением, молча в себе держит «пожар Сайлент-Хилла» — но не падает с крыш или мостов, не стоит на рельсах… 
Кажется… 
Мир Исцеляется, Мир эволюционирует. 
Суицидов меньше, больше внутри света…

----------


## 4ёрный

В последнее время выпускать из себя что-то в инет кроме света стало небезопасно. Общество молча копит всё в себе. И этот нарыв рано или поздно лопнет. Вот только когда?

----------


## Unity

Это уже происходит. Сирия, Восток Украины и тому подобные места. Прежний мировой порядок уже исчерпал себя - как это уже случалось перед двумя Мировыми войнами. Обществу необходима "встряска" и "перезагрузка", выход для своей ненависти, гнева ну и разрушительности... 
Может быть, цивилизации и пещерный век по этой причине у нас не впервые...

----------


## microbe

Ничего не будет благодаря СЯС, именно ядерное оружие не даёт миру скатиться в мировую войну. Нужно благодарить ядерных физиков что нет сейчас мировых войн. Баланс сил может нарушить только ПРО, вон у США кинетические перехватчики THAAD и иджис в основном на эсминцах Арли Бёрк. В роде ЗРК Патриот версии PAC3 тоже использует кинетическую энергию для перехвата. А ещё есть SM-2 . У нас сейчас тоже не хило в ПВО и ПРО обстоит дело. Взять тот же С-300 и С-400, ещё с этого года будет поступать C-350 Витязь, это благодаря флоту Полимент-Редут. Что касается ПРО то здесь больше ПРО Нудоль и С-500. Если рассматривать про практику то ЗРК Панцирь-С1, ЗРК Patriot и израильское ПРО Железный купол на деле демонстрирует эффективность, а не просто на полигонных испытаний.

----------


## Unity

Третья Мировая всё-таки позволила бы вновь перераспределить остатки мировых ресурсов и избавиться от многих миллионов (или даже миллиардов) "лишних" потребителей - и в одно мгновение забыть обо всех законах совести, политики и экономики. 
Новый постапокалиптический мир, в коем многое пришлось бы начинать сначала.
Как знать, может быть, однажды в будущем "мировые элиты" с лёгкостью пойдут на это, чтобы вновь перекроить наш глобус.
Чтобы сделать антиутопию ещё более проявленной, чтобы селекционировать из остатков выживших ещё боле управляемое стадо...

----------


## microbe

Такого не будет и слава Богу. Тут главное нужен баланс сил, крылатые ракеты такие как Томогавк и Калибр это опасная вещь, если представить их в ядерном оснащение. Они могут подкрадываться на низкой высоте что плохо для радаров, с другой стороны баллистические ракеты РСМД и МБР главная сила на текущий момент как не крути. ОТРК тоже сила.

----------


## Unity

Ну а кто же в своё время мог подумать, что случится I-я и II-я Мировая?
Жизнь непредсказуема.

----------


## microbe

Вполне возможно, сейчас искусственный интеллект пока слабоват чтобы беспилотники как воздушные БПЛА, морские, наземные сделать полностью автономным без связи с оператором ибо это слабое звено, а именно система РЭБ может заглушить или перехватить связь. Вот когда беспилотники станут полностью автономными, тогда опасность будет очень. Сейчас каких дронов только и нет, дроны-камикадзе. Тут страшно представить как ПВО будет бороться с роем беспилотников.

----------


## Unity

Никак...
Помните, последнюю операцию против Саддама Хусейна? Рой беспилотников привлёк на себя огонь ПВО, выявил позиции - после подошла пилотируемая авиация - и с целой Страной в скорости было покончено. Хаос и ад жителям...
И это может повториться в любое мгновение в любой точке мира. Как в Сирии...
И даже в масштабах планеты...

----------


## tempo

Страшно будет, когда беспилотники поумнеют и спи@дят 3D-принтер ))

----------


## Unity

Да мы сами, все мы - се и есть - "искусственный интеллект"...
Что же только может быть "страшнее" того, что мы сами друг с дружкой творим? 
Войны, Холокост, Хиросима, голод миллиардов, торговля людьми, преступления, изнасилования...
Нам не нужен враг из космоса, восстанье машин...
Мы сами себя Уничтожим...
Собственной же тьмой.
Мы = Зло.
Наша бессознательность.

----------


## 4ёрный

Хоть осознавай, хоть не осознавай - а смысла все равно нет. Ни в чем.

----------


## 4ёрный

Искин - фигня на самом деле. Хряпнул энергию или ЭМИ помощнее - и все, хана технике.

----------


## microbe

Кремневые транзисторы боятся ЭМИ но и то делают же радиостойкие микросхемы когда ракеты преодолевают пояс Ван Аллена, а вакуумные радиолампы более устойчивы к ЭМИ, вон DARPA разрабатывает миниатюрные и более долговечнее вакуумные радиолампы нового поколения. Так что на счёт ЭМИ это не вопрос времени. На счёт поражения Ирака, ну это само собой, количество переходит в качество, вон немцев в ВОВ никак не спасли от разгрома первые баллистические ракеты ФАУ и т.п. Тут главное нужна синхронность в технологиях, если что-то отстаёт в одной области даже в экономическом понятие, то это не принесет победы.

----------


## microbe

Даже конвенциальным оружием трудно победить, если сложный рельеф горы, джунгли, лес, тайга и т.д. Что и показала война во Вьетнаме, США с её мощью ничего не могли подделать, конечно я не умаляю помощь СССР и Китая,  но результат известен. В конвенциальной войне одной авиацией и флотом не выиграть, ибо здесь бронетехника, артиллерия, РСЗО, пехота решающию роль наносит урон.

----------


## 4ёрный

Хотел бы я посмотреть  искин на нувисторах или стержневых лампах. 0_о 
Нет, он будет базироваться на блокчейне. И в случае применения яо или Эми будет страдать лишь небольшой амнезией))) как и любой человек. А вот самораспространяющийся спящий (до времени "ч") компьютерный вирус - самое оно!)))

----------


## 4ёрный

Война будущего - война беспилотников и минироботов. Поэтому решающее слово за системами РЭБ.

----------


## Unity

Любая война - это боль, кровь, смерть. Изменяется лишь инструментарий. Дубины и камни, копья-топоры, мечи-арбалеты, мушкеты, винтовки, орудия, бомбардировщики, водородные бомбы...
В основе всего - страх - собственного ближнего. Страх рождает ненависть, агрессию, жажду напасть первым...
В основе страха - амнезия каждого из нас, тьма самозабвения, грязное невежество - собственной природы и природы любого сознания... 
Так что... "война будущего" - уже в наших душах. Война за будущее - будет ль оно вообще? - или же двуногие варвары-приматы таки снова похоронят мир в ядерной зиме?..

----------


## 4ёрный

Да уж лучше бы поскорее похоронили. А то всё больше пиписками меряются.

----------


## Unity

Всё не похоронят, всех не перебьют, как бы ни старались. Всё равно кто-нибудь останется - и вот им-то снова начинать сначала - Новую историю с новым Человечеством...

----------


## 4ёрный

Все зависит от способа. У выживших может неполучиться размножиться.)))) В идеале - сверхмощный источник гамма излучения. Даже атмосферы может не остаться.

----------


## Unity

Скетик по натуре. Не очень-то "верю" в все эти гипотезы о палеоистории, былых человечествах предыдущих версий, канувших во Лету в ядерной войне.
Но... всё может быть. 
Ну и если так, то всё в Времени циклично. Значит, Третья Мировая - просто неизбежна - и её солдаты, может быть, уже роются в песочницах, учат свои первые слова, делают первые шаги - ко Уничтожению - мира, коий уже исчерпал себя...

----------


## 4ёрный

Скептик?0_о 
Который верит? Однако...

----------


## Человек из будущего

Не будем хоронить этот форум и будем писать ) Война конечно будет и она уже идёт в наших головах. Война неотъемлемый спутник доминирования и показатель силы и превосходства. Человек с копьём не может противостоять атомной бомбе, а значит кто владеет технологиями и силой, тот владеет и миром. Сейчас такую позицию занимают США, но и Китай подтягивается, Россию, как бывший опасный Союз, вывели из борьбы. Россию превращают в колонию, весь Путинский пафос и фарс, это просто манипуляция народом, которому жрать нечего, в стране полная деградация, но зато этот бессмертный лысый кащей, что-то твердит про международное право, и то, какое он там оружие придумал. Если в стране жопа, ты хоть что там придумывай, не вывезет твоя экономика войны, особенно когда время копий уже вышло.

----------


## Unity

Вот и я к чему...
Целый народ РФ - в коем-то аду. Начинается агония. Требуется мщение. Может начаться война - с теми, на кого укажут ну и нарекут "врагами". 
Нарыв зреет - и эта Болезнь на теле Земли вряд ли пройдёт бесследно...
Есть самоубийство индивидуумов - а есть самоубийство Народов и цивилизаций. 
Кажется, мы близки к этому...

----------


## Человек из будущего

> ..Есть самоубийство индивидуумов - а есть самоубийство Народов и цивилизаций.


  Всегда обвиняют целые народы в самоубийстве, а почему нет конкретных личностей которые управляют массами, которые могут жить по совести и поступать разумно. За ошибки уродов у власти, всегда отвечает терпеливый и рабский народ. Это система. Самоубийство цивилизаций - это громкое слово. Есть личности, моральные уроды, которые ведут к гибели целые цивилизации и народы, лучше говорить так. Люди не хотят войны, не хотят голода, не хотят разрухи, люди хотят чтобы у власти были справедливые, честные и морально-нравственные люди.

----------


## microbe

В роде нас Россию многие хотели одолеть начиная от Монгольского ига, Поляков, Шведов, Французов, Австро-Венгрия, Германия и т.п. теперь сша, но она не евразийская континентальная держава, трудно победить страну где разнообразный рельеф горы, болото, лес, тайга, степи, реки, тундра и т.п. Смотришь радиус западных многоцелевых самолётов и думаешь, без заправщиков трудно, ибо заправщик это хорошая цель для ПВО, так что все усилия будут тщетны. Смотришь видео с боевых действий где абрамсы горят в Ираке, Йемене, а леопарды в Сирии, вообще более стойкий из танков это Т-90 и французский Леклерк, конечно израильский танк меркава с КАЗ Трофи тоже даёт результат, но он рассчитан больше на пустыню. Можно делать танки супер защищёнными но не надо забывать о подвижности и проходимости, а то завязнет на первой кочке со своим тонажем и главное цена танка должна быть приемлемой для массового выпуска.

----------


## microbe

Мы не можем даже додумываться какие средства войны могут появиться в будущем, ибо когда была первая мировая война на вряд ли могли знать что появиться атомное и ядерное оружие.

----------


## microbe

Вообще-то тема про форум, а не про войны. Так что форум пока жив, а не мёртв!

----------


## Unity

> Всегда обвиняют целые народы в самоубийстве, а почему нет конкретных личностей которые управляют массами, которые могут жить по совести и поступать разумно. За ошибки уродов у власти, всегда отвечает терпеливый и рабский народ. Это система. Самоубийство цивилизаций - это громкое слово. Есть личности, моральные уроды, которые ведут к гибели целые цивилизации и народы, лучше говорить так. Люди не хотят войны, не хотят голода, не хотят разрухи, люди хотят чтобы у власти были справедливые, честные и морально-нравственные люди.


 Всё просто.
Личности, живущие совестно, двигающиеся по Земле разумно - далеки от жажды властвовать иными людьми, управлять стадами Слепых и Глухонемых, двигать экономику, держать оборону, думать об образовании и здравохранении. Подобные души тихи ну и неприметны. Они лишены амбиций. 
И если Действительно люди не желают войн, людоедских цен, упадка всего, что их окружает - они не позволили бы оказаться на вершине своей пирамиды социума Существам с низкими характеристиками.
Если бы они стремились ко лучшему - выбрали бы своего "Зеленского" или "Че Гевару", а не нового тирана, нового "батюшку-Царя", новое чудовище. 
Но, коль они выбрали, - теперь ожидает их страшная отдача: понести ответственность за своё решение. Годы нищеты, годы деградации, годы новой холодной войны...
P.S. Русские - _сами себя одолели_ - приведя в упадок Всё, от инфраструктуры до образования...
Корабли и субмарины - почти превращены в лом. Авиация проигрывает в численности, устарела морально. 
Количество танков? Супротив тех же беспилотников или тактического ОМП они бесполезны. 
Количество фанатичных военнослужащих и ядерный потенциал, способный погрузить планету в атомную осень? 
Последний аргумент нищей, страждущей РФ, погрязающей в бедности, коррупции - от своих "царьков"?..
Любой нарыв прорывается, рано или поздно. Чаще всего, в новую войну. Со "внешним" врагом - тогда как реальный Враг - всегда глубоко внутри, под кремлёвскими рубиновыми звёздами...

----------


## tempo

Вспоминаюься слова человека, которому в конце 80-х было 13 лет о том, что, знай они тогда, к чему приведёт меченая мразь Горбачёв, своими бы детскими ручонками удавили гадину.

----------


## microbe

std::terminate()
abort()

----------


## microbe

Я ещё раз говорю это тема про форум, а не про войны. Форум реально умер, с другой стороны это лучше.

----------

